
Bringing Architecture of Operating Systems to XXI Century – Part IV - ScottFree
http://ithare.com/bringing-architecture-of-operating-systems-to-xxi-century-part-iv-first-draft/
======
truth_seeker
or just using Rust with Reactive extensions like API with ThreadPool with
lockless queues to bridge the boundaries between different devices on
motherboard and business logic.

